# ein texteingabefeld auf einem Canvas .



## uwi2k2 (12. Jul 2007)

hallo zusammen ,

der tietel ist auch schon meine frage.
kann ich auf einem Canvas ein texteingabefeld erscheinen lassen in dem ich dann mit der handytastatur schreiben kann
oder muss ich das von hand selber bauen.... ?

vielen dank schonmal
uwi


----------



## The_S (12. Jul 2007)

Ich würde jetzt so spontan sagen, du musst das von Hand bauen. Ich programmier aber auch erst seit ca. 2 Monaten in J2ME


----------



## dusti (12. Jul 2007)

Musst du selber machen. Du kannst allerdings auch eine neue Form machen (mit dem TextFeld), und dann kurz hin und wieder zurück switchen.

MfG dusti


----------

